# IUI with low sperm count



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Any stories/successes?

We have been trying for number 2 with no success for 18 months with mild MFI.  Hubby's count is 14 million per ml + motility just under 50%.  Consultant said to try IUI as there are no problems with me (other than being 37!) and we've already conceived naturally once (have a 2 year old son) plus, in his words, hubby's results, despute being low "were'nt that bad".

I understand that IVF with ICSI is a better treatment for low sperm count but we are just not in a position to fund private IVF (our PCT won't offer NHS funding if you have a child).  

We are thinking of trying Clomid IUI as that is the most affordable option for us.

I am wondering if its even worth trying, since it seems that people with MFI are usually steered straight towards ICSI/IVF.  Given that the consultant advised us to try it I'm willing to give it a go but am worried we will be setting ourselves up for a disappointment.  What do you girls think?  I'm just wondering if trying IUI would at least make me feel that we are moving forward and not just going through the monthly disappointment as I've started to feel we will never conceive naturally again . . .


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi LadyMoonlight,

My hubbys sperm count always came up normal on all the tests but on our second IUI there was only 2million sperm which really shocked the both of us. We had no hope that it had worked but to our surprise it was all we needed to get our bfp and I'm currently 29 weeks pregnant! My clinic (The Bridge Centre in London) said that anything over 1million was fine for IUI as they are being put back right next to your eggies! I personally think that you have a good chance of concieving through IUI and like you said it is alot cheaper than IVF/ICSI. 
Best of luck
x   x


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wow some great stories and congrats to you both!  I'm feeling a bit more hopeful now.  

I know that when we were trying for DS in 2006 the clinic said that DH's spermies didn't respond well to the washing procedure (it killed 'em all off or something, lol) but the Consultant said that our clinic no longer use that procedure to prepare the sperm so I guess it will be OK (back then they said we'd be better off with IVF/ICSI because of the bad effect the washing had on his sperm, but we got pregnant naturally 2 months later)

The Cons seemed pretty happy with the idea of us trying IUI, we saw him last in March and have been trying naturally since then but I am so sick of the monthly disappointment and want to try something in the next two months.

We'll try it with clomid a few times and if no success I guess we'll have to save for IVF but thats just goijng to take longer . . .

When you do IUI with clomid, do they scan/monitor you to check when you are ovulating?


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

I had clomid and yep they scan you to track your follies and make sure there's not too many etc. Sometimes they ask you to do ovulation tests and then phone up when you get a positive and sometimes they will give you the trigger injection to release your eggs. If your told to use the ovulation tests then do about 3 a day, one in the morning, afternoon and evening - this way your more likely to pick up the surge quicker so the insemination can be timed perfectly.
Ley us know how you get on
x


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi girls

We'll be ringing the clinic this week to arrange for a pre-treatment chat.  They're not sure if I need an HSG/tubal patency check (I had one last in 2005) before trying IUI so have to wait for the nurse to ring me back.  We'll most likely schedule the treatment for October *is nervous*  

Happygirl, we're going to try Clomid first just to see how I get on.  I've never taken it before and I'm not sure how I'll respond - it might be that I have a good response to it and don't need injectables but if the reponse isn't so good then we'll look at doing injectables next time.  (We're just trying to keep the cost down as much as possible as we're saving and paying for it all out of our own pocket).  I'm kind of hoping that the Clomid will be enough as I don't think I could handle giving myself injections! (fear of needles lol!  ).

I'm really hoping the IUI will work because I'm not looking forward to IVF, my cousin had it and hated it.  . .


----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi girls

Still waiting, clinic are trying to decide whether I need an HSG or not . . .

Am starting to feel a bit negative about the whole thing however, due to my age and DS's count.  It seems that IUI is hardly ever recommended in cases like ours - they seem to go straight for ICSI, and it makes me wonder why our Consultant even said to try IUI, although we did say that we would struggle to afford IVF so maybe he was just suggesting what he felt was the best option we had?

I'm wondering if we're setting ourselves up for a lot of disappointment . . .


----------

